# Creepy organ tunes needed



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

You need sheet music or CD music? Are you gonna play the Organ yourself?

Anyway, if you need a CD FULL of creepy organ music I would suggest the soundtrack to House on Haunted Hill. I have this CD and I used it for a Vampire Party I had a few years ago. It worked fantastic becuase its basically nothing but long, creepy, organ music with a few sound effects in it.

I got mine from Amazon.com and I am sure they still have it to buy.

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

If you can find SWEENEY TODD AND THE DEMON BARBER OF FLEET STREET on CD the FIRST TRACK is an Organ Solo. Very creepy and atmospheric.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

25 yrs. ago in the JC's haunt, we had the use of an 8-track tape with classical old organ music on it. I think some of it was written over 150 years ago, if that's possible?
It was dark, creepy and somewhat maniacal-sounding.
It was PERFECT.
Look for some really old, classical stuff it might do the job?
(and probably wouldn't be worrying about any royalties to a guy who croaked 150 years ago?)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have some on my Halloween Sounds Pages if you area able to burn your own CD's. Just click on the link in my signature, and click on the tombstone that says "Sounds". I have 3 Sounds Pages, and I think there are some Creepy organ sound files on all 3 pages.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Ha, HA, HA, HA, ............. Well I tried to get the music from House on Haunted hill from Amazon and they sent me the movie. The good thing is that I got it for 2.00 bucks. Shipping was another 2.00. So I lucked out with the movie and none on the music. 

If anyone has any creepy organ music and would like to make a few bucks by burning some for me let me know with a reply or a private message. 

Toepincher xx


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's some on this page:

http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs2/Wavs.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

The haunted organ from "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" is great. Soundtrack is available at http://www.percepto.com/projects/015/index.html

You can hear a segment of it on 13 but the really good organ is on track 19 "back to the mansion"


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awwww man Toepincher I am sorry about that!  Amazon is like that sometimes though. I was trying to order an episode they used to have of this series called "Freddy's Nightmares" and they sent me another copy of Nightmare on Elm Street. Weeeee.. Now I have 4 copies.


----------



## virgo91967 (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't found any organ music that is creepier or as traditional as Bach's Tocatta in D-Minor. Can be found as both midi and wav files at your favorite halloween websites


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Toepincher- I highly recommend The Phantom of the Organ produced by Electric Lemon records. Written by Vern Langdon this album has been around since the early 70's. It's now available on cd. I still treasure my copy I purchased from the Captain Company from Famous Monsters of Filmland magazines. Here is the link. The album is at the bottom of the page. http://electriclemon.com/records.htm?PHPSESSID=930eb0ce6e2759ed110cbbb5496714c3


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hit your local Tower Records, look for Michael Murray (artist) playing the organ at The First Congregational Church in Los Angeles, it is all classic Bach, including Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor, the recording is spectacular, the pipe organ is massive and the natural acoustics are magnificant. This is so good it will make the hairs on your arms and neck(s) stand up. Also, check out your local public library, they usually have a fair collection of stuff on CD, and you may find just what you are looking for there.
By the way, there are still royalties to the performing artists and record companies even if the composer is no longer with us. Piracy is theft and theft is not cool.
FontGeek


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Halloweiner - your page of sounds is way cool.


----------



## Sweeney_Todd (Jul 27, 2005)

SKYPP said:


> If you can find SWEENEY TODD AND THE DEMON BARBER OF FLEET STREET on CD the FIRST TRACK is an Organ Solo. Very creepy and atmospheric.


If you want to use Sweeney Todd, look for the Cd of it live in concert or rent the DVD or something like that. It has the extended version of the organ solo.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

the organ music i play in my living room at almost blistering levels (to hear it out the window as ambiance, then i open the door for the TOT's) is the foyer organ from the haunted mansion at disney. i can email you the mp3 if you'd like. i also have a version with cemetary bells and the classic wolf cry on it. all optional. PM me if you'd like it. anyone else for that matter too.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

*An idea for you*

If you have a Cd burner on your machine, here's a way to make some fairly spooky & original stuff! 

First off, find some 'regular' classical style organ music (can find them sometimes at thrift stores). Copy the music onto your hard drive, save the music in wav format to you desktop, then take each song one at a time and decrease the speed by 25% to 75% using your windows sound recorder (standard with windows OS).

If you want, though I don't know the legalities on this, you can take voice recordings and mix them with the music, also slowing them down by about 25% (any more than 25% and it might not sound right).

Slowing the music down will make it sound way creepy... you can also add an echo effect with sound recorder, too. But don't overdo that or it'll just be annoying.

Trust me, this makes an incredible effect! I've used this method with flash loops and voice recordings to create some killer music and effects.

Once you've created your music and sounds you'll have to convert the wav files back to mp3 to play on your machine---as long as your player handles mp3 you're fiine.

Good luck!


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

*songs*



Toepincher said:


> Greetings fellow ghouls,
> I am looking for some great creepy organ music for my prop this year.
> I have just picked up my organ for my organ player prop for the front porch and am on the hunt for music or some links for creepy tunes of horror pipes.
> Thanks ahead for any help.
> ...



Two of my favourites are "Deathmarch of the Marionettes" and "Danse Macabre" 

and then there is that "The Worms Crawl in...The Worms Crawl Out" one that we

all learn as kids? Hope this helps!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I agree with Bach -- Amazon actually has a couple CDs of spooky Bach music (you can search under Halloween and Bach).

If you want some lyrics, though, check out the Voodoo Organist (I found it on Amazon, too). Very weird...some dirge-like, some kinda peppy...makes my neck hairs prickle.

Victoria


----------

